# Rocco Maiorino. Direttore Sportivo del Milan.



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Rocco Maiorino, nuovo direttore sportivo del Milan scelto e nominato da Galliani al termine della stagione calcistica 2013/2014. Raccoglie l'eredità di Ariedo Braida, passato alla Sampdoria.

Rocco Maiorino è abbastanza giovane (non si conosce l'età precisa) e fa parte della struttura societaria del Milan da diversi anni. Ha ricoperto per diverso tempo la carica di capo degli osservatori.


Maiorino, come si legge sul suo profilo Linkedin, si è formato presso la Nottingham Trent University ed ha fatto uno stage alla Reebok nel 2001. E' al Milan dal 2005, quindi da 9 anni.


----------



## runner (28 Maggio 2014)

ma come non si conosce l' età?

hahahaaaa....


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2014)

Non voglio partire prevenuto, sia chiaro, ma credo che una società del blasone del Milan dovrebbe affidarsi ad un DS con altrettanto blasone. Almeno, cosi dovrebbe andare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non voglio partire prevenuto, sia chiaro, ma credo che una società del blasone del Milan dovrebbe affidarsi ad un DS con altrettanto blasone. Almeno, cosi dovrebbe andare.



se è bravo ben venga..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2014)

Ma poi che significa che non si conosce l'età? Forse non si conosce la data di fabbricazione


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2014)

Al contrario di Jino voglio partire prevenuto  Temo proprio che il sig. Maiorino si rivelerà una figura totalmente inutile.


----------



## Hammer (29 Maggio 2014)

Magari non esiste neanche. Magari è un'invenzione di Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Gennaio 2015)

uppo doverosamente il topic del nostro DS


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2015)

E' stato messo li come cameriere di Galliani e lo si era capito fin da subito


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> uppo doverosamente il topic del nostro DS



Ah perchè esiste davvero ? Pensavo fosse una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> uppo doverosamente il topic del nostro DS



Se non era per una notizia di mercato di oggi che lo citava, mi ero completamente dimenticato della sua esistenza.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2015)

Chi è questo qua?

Mai sentito!


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2015)

ah..ma e' quello che ha sostituito Ariedo Braida?? non me lo ricordavo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2015)

E' più famoso il suo quasi omonimo, Rocco Casalino


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Al contrario di Jino voglio partire prevenuto  Temo proprio che il sig. Maiorino si rivelerà una figura totalmente inutile.



Mi sa che facevi bene ad essere prevenuto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma chi è?! Mai visto... 
è sto qui che aveva accolto il grande Armero?


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2015)

sto qua che cosa starebbe facendo?


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> sto qua che cosa starebbe facendo?



Risponde alle telefonate per Galliani, porta avanti operazioni minori, fa altre cose nell'ombra per il geometra. Praticamente un portaborse.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Gennaio 2015)

Un'esperienza che "fa curriculum" Alessio Secco senza potere.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2015)

Serafini parlando di chi ha sostituto Braida, senza fare nomi, nell'editoriale di oggi li ha definiti "piazzisti camerieri e faccendieri poliglotti che in realtà nemmeno masticano un italiano comprensibile."


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Serafini.
Io a questo mi sembra di averlo visto in pizzeria che portava le pizze ai tavoli.


----------



## runner (31 Gennaio 2015)

che senso ha paragonarlo con Braida?


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Gennaio 2015)

Neanche ne ricordavo l'esistenza.Mi piacerebbe comprendere praticamente di cosa si occupa,peccato che non si sia mai visto.


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> che senso ha paragonarlo con Braida?



Infatti, parliamo proprio professionalmente di due figure su piani totalmente differenti


----------



## robs91 (1 Luglio 2015)

Riesce ad essere più inutile di Poli.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Riesce ad essere più inutile di Poli.



Ma veramente. Inutilità totale.


----------



## beppeAVA (1 Luglio 2015)

Pensavo esistesse solo in Football Manager


----------



## 13-33 (2 Luglio 2015)

Mai sentito il suo nome in vita mia prima di oggi.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (2 Luglio 2015)

Indubbiamente sta svolgendo un grandissimo lavoro


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2015)

lo schiavetto di galliani..ed è pure contento..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Luglio 2015)

Pensavo che non avessimo nemmeno un DS........a quanto pare é il miglior ds del mondo a lavorare sotto traccia,...
Grande condom che mette al servizio del milan i suoi amici di merende...


----------



## 13-33 (3 Luglio 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> lo schiavetto di galliani..ed è pure contento..


Prendere soldi senza fare nulla direi che no e male


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (30 Gennaio 2016)

Rocco maiorino è l'alter ego di galliani? tipo tyler durden?
a volte lo penso davvero..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Gennaio 2016)

No, è semplicemente il suo animale domestico.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Rocco maiorino è l'alter ego di galliani? tipo tyler durden?
> a volte lo penso davvero..



In realtà ROCCO MAIORINO non esiste, è come il Molise.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (30 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà ROCCO MAIORINO non esiste, è come il Molise.



in che senso?


----------



## Vikash (30 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> in che senso?



pizzamafiaberlusconi, ma lo sanno tutti che il Molise non esiste. È un'invenzione della stampa.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> in che senso?



è una battuta ....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2017)

Rocco, non ci lasciare...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Aprile 2017)

Il teatro Colla ti aspetta


----------



## MarcoUnico (12 Aprile 2017)

Non così pirla se è vero che i vari deulofeu, suso & C. sono stati adocchiati per primo da lui.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Aprile 2017)

Via pure cagnolino


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

diciamo addio al Manichino!!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Hahahaha è vero che c'è anche 'sto coso qui.

Ciao fido, ciao


----------



## Giangy (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio all'uomo preso e messo li per niente! Ciao Addio


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Aprile 2017)

Carneade, chi era costui?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie Rocco, hai saputo trasportare la borsa del Condor in questi ultimi anni con grande impegno e dedizione.

Tanti saluti.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Non so nemmeno che faccia abbia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non so nemmeno che faccia abbia...



Questa!


----------



## de sica (13 Aprile 2017)

Ciao ciao fantoccio!


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Aprile 2017)

Per me è un leader! Nessuno sa se abbia o meno delle capacità, ma si è preso il suo stipendio da dirigente! Ciao Rocco, credo che nessuno soffrirà il tuo addio!


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahahah
Non mi viene altro da dire.


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

Via via rocco manichino


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2017)

Lui si che rappresenta bene cosa era diventato il milan .
Talmente inutile che non lo riconosco nemmeno come mio (ex)dirigente e quindi non lo saluto nemmeno. Tra l'altro poco tempo fa, proprio su milan world , ho scoperto della sua esistenza e del suo 'ruolo' al milan.
Ah, dubito possa trovare lavoro presso qualche società di calcio.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2017)

È il Poli dei dirigenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È il Poli dei dirigenti.



ESATTO hahahah


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È il Poli dei dirigenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È il Poli dei dirigenti.



Manco. E' il Mattioni dei dirigenti.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Comunque è più famoso Rocco Casalino di questo Rocco Maiorino.....


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

3 anni e appena 6 pagine. Fino a qualche mese fa nemmeno si sapeva chi fosse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È il Poli dei dirigenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Stavo dando uno sguardo al sito del Milan e Maiorino non compare né nell'Organigramma, né nelle cariche sociali


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2017)

Ah è vero che c è pure Manichino.
Ti saluto non sapendo nemmeno che faccia hai. 
Addioooooo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2017)

ma chi è? è un vecchio dirigente o uno di quelli nuovi? mai visto ne sentito....


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

il dirigente piu' inutile della storia,a mai piu'


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2017)

Persona senza un minimo di dignità. Addio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Aprile 2017)

*Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2017)

ahahahahaah Rocco Maglioncino, ciao!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Re, hai vinto!  

Ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



aiuto sei un genio ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie di tutto, Rocco. Sarà difficile immaginare un Milan senza di te.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio Rocco insegna agli angeli come fingere di essere un DS operativo...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Aprile 2017)

Averlo spostato in questa sezione è un colpo da maestro


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Averlo spostato in questa sezione è un colpo da maestro



ho visto solamente ora, sono dieci minuti che rido da solo davanti al pc.....

Non so chi ha avuto l'idea ma ha tutta la mia stima.............


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*


Ahahahahahahah.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Aprile 2017)

Ma questi presunti 12 anni in dirigenza del Maiorino?!?... Altro che X-Files


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2017)

Che ci crediate o no ho scoperto l'esistenza di questo individuo soltanto adesso che il thread è stato ricollocato (la sezione dedicata a singoli giocatori e dirigenti del Milan la visito molto di rado).


----------



## Igniorante (14 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Ahahahah fantastico

Dopo il Leprecauno e il Chupacapra, il Maiorino


----------



## TheZio (14 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Secondo me è un Templare


----------



## VonVittel (14 Aprile 2017)

Lui e Galliani erano un po' Cell junior e Cell


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*


----------



## kolao95 (14 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Ahahahahaha. Me ne sono accorto solo ora.


----------



## smallball (14 Aprile 2017)

ahahahahah grandissimo spostamento


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2017)

Hahahaha Manichino


----------



## addox (19 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Ahahahahah


----------



## Crox93 (25 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread di Maiorino spostato nella sezione UFO, alieni e strane creature.*



Seriamente? Ahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2017)

Epici!!!
Mi raccomando : seguiamolo nella sua micidiale carriera.
Pare real e bayern stiano litigando di brutto per accaparrarselo.
In una società allo sbando avevamo anche un direttore sportivo per finta.
Ma un calcio ad un pallone l'ha mai dato???


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2017)

Spostare il topic in questa sezione! 

Sto ridendo da mezz'ora


----------



## JohnShepard (6 Giugno 2017)

ahahahhahahahah sto ridendo da tre ore dopo questa scoperta


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2020)

Qualcuno ha sue notizie?


----------



## Black (28 Maggio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha sue notizie?



sta scrivendo la seconda parte del libro "come ho scoperto Suso"


----------

